# Carrying a big telephoto.



## tecmic (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, I was looking for advice on how best to carry a large lens about on a long shoot.  My search brought me here but the posts I got were dated 2008!  I suspect things might have changed since!  Guys were mostly saying they used shoulder straps and let the lens hang off the camera body.  I'm not a great fan of that idea as, with a big telephoto...say a 100 - 400 zoom, it puts a big strain on the camera mount over time, especially in the lighter camera bodies and can even damage them.

I've found a strap system which looks like it deals with that problem.  Take a look...Just Ltd - DeluxGear Lens Cradle

Admittedly, I haven't tried it yet...I'm going to look at it tomorrow but I like the idea.  Anyone else got any input?

Mike.


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 18, 2011)

Standard shoulder straps attach to the lens tripod collar quite easily, then you know the weight is in a safe place.


----------



## tecmic (Sep 18, 2011)

Understand, but that's a single attachment point...there's no stabilisation.  The kit is far more likely to swing about and maybe hit something?  I know...I should be more careful!  I'll agree, the DeluxGear system is a bit fussy and might get in the way on occasions but it seems to provide a safer method.


----------



## Ant (Sep 18, 2011)

One of my main lenses is the Sigma 50-500mm and it weighs a ton. It comes with a pretty standard strap, which is attached to the tripod mount. Whenever I use it I just carry it by the lens strap and I've never had a problem at all, and I'm not even all that deliberately careful. That lens cradle you've linked looks a bit over-elaborate to me to be honest.


----------



## tecmic (Sep 18, 2011)

Mmm...  Ok, not exactly desperate to spend £50 on the DeluxGear strap so I'll replace the tripod mount on the Canon 400 tele/zoom (I don't use the tripod much) and try the lens strap approach.

Update:
I've decided to go with a Black Rapid RS7 strap.  Let you know what I think.


Mike.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 18, 2011)

When i'm shooting with my 300mmF2.8L which is a lot heavier than uthe 100-400 it is on a monopod over my shoulder i can go all day like this or i have a strap on the 300 but i dont think the 100-400 has lugs for a strap


----------



## tecmic (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi gsgary, no, it doesn't have strap lugs, but the Black Rapid has a threaded connector to screw into the 400's tripod mount collar, which is why I said I'll replace it!

Mike.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 18, 2011)

If the tripod collar comes off as easy as they do on the 70-200's, I'd be afraid for that to be the only thing the strap was attached to...  Especially if you're going to have it slung over your shoulder, where you may not notice the collar loosening up.


----------



## tecmic (Sep 18, 2011)

Noted Josh, thanks, I'll look out for it loosening!!  Seems pretty solid at the moment and it's recommended technique from a few other fotoggers, including some pros!

Mike.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Sep 18, 2011)

gsgary said:


> When i'm shooting with my 300mmF2.8L which is a lot heavier than uthe 100-400 it is on a monopod over my shoulder i can go all day like this or i have a strap on the 300 but i dont think the 100-400 has lugs for a strap



Yep, i'm with Gary on this one. I've covered golf tourneys with the 300 on a monopod slung over the shoulder with no probs. Pick up a photo vest to keep all the other stuff in and you're good to go for hours.


----------



## DorkSterr (Sep 18, 2011)

My heaviest lens is the Sigma 50-500mm and I use the Blackrapid RS-7 strap. I've walked around with the lens + D7000 for 8 hours with no problem. My suggestion is just purchase a quality strap  (even tho it will run you $60+)  its worth it to avoid the strain on your arms and back. And you've already spent multi thousand in your lens whats a $100 right? 







RS-7 R-Strap » BlackRapid.com


----------



## tecmic (Sep 18, 2011)

I hear what you say penfolderoldo (what?)  A golf 'tourney' is not quite the same as a London, full of tourists or a coastal port in high season.  I've got a monopod but I'd think twice about having it slung over my shoulder in those circumstances, with my 5D so exposed.  Also, my photography won't be anywhere near as demanding as yours, covering a pro event.  I can sit somewhere and relax, any time I want!  Re the 'vest', can they really accomodate other lenses, hoods, kitchen sink etc?  I recently bought a Lowepro backpack that will! and a tripod.

Mike.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 18, 2011)

tecmic said:


> Hi gsgary, no, it doesn't have strap lugs, but the Black Rapid has a threaded connector to screw into the 400's tripod mount collar, which is why I said I'll replace it!
> 
> Mike.



You shouldn't need another strap the 100-400 can be handheld allday it's a bit of a girl's lens :lmao:


----------



## tecmic (Sep 18, 2011)

To be honest gsgary, I don't give a X@*$ about how big a lens you can hold out a arms length all day, I'm just interested in photography.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 18, 2011)

tecmic said:


> To be honest gsgary, I don't give a X@*$ about how big a lens you can hold out a arms length all day, I'm just interested in photography.



Ooh get you 100-400 is not a great lens for shooting around London, i would be using my 24-70


----------



## tecmic (Sep 18, 2011)

Doesn't that depend upon what you want to shoot?  I usually have a 25-104 with me and I'm also exploring what other lenses can, do!  Early days for me, yet but I find the 100-400 to be very versatile.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 18, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > When i'm shooting with my 300mmF2.8L which is a lot heavier than uthe 100-400 it is on a monopod over my shoulder i can go all day like this or i have a strap on the 300 but i dont think the 100-400 has lugs for a strap
> ...



I'll third this one.  I've got a 500mm f/4, and I'll put it on the mono and set up on my shoulder while walking around. Think of carrying a 2"x4" centered a bit to the rear, and throw the arm over for counter balance.... never any problems.


----------



## tecmic (Sep 18, 2011)

I do appreciate what guys are saying and respect your experience but that's not a technique I'll use in relatively crowded places.  In fact, my shoots have been low key with plenty of time to change lenses.  I have, up until now, managed with the neck strap and supporting the 400 by hand for the periods of time I've been using it.  The change is to accomodate anticipated longer sessions as I take the art more seriously.


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2011)

Personally I use a battery grip on the camera body with a proper wriststrap attached to it (Canon E1). That lets me hand the camera down in my left arm and relax the fingers a bit against the strap, it won't take all the weight and its only there as a support, not a full holder, but I find it works well. 

I do that with a 70-200mm f2.8 +2*TC which is pretty much as heavy (and I think it might even be heavier) than the 100-400mm and I've never had any problem with the lens hanging off the camera body whilst moving around (400D and 7D).


----------



## gsgary (Sep 18, 2011)

What sort of shots are you taking ?


----------



## TheBiles (Sep 18, 2011)

Black Rapid straps are perfect for this. Attach the screw to your tripod mount, and let the body just hang there. It is extremely comfortable with my 70-200. 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## tecmic (Sep 19, 2011)

gsgary said:


> What sort of shots are you taking ?



Completely variable...could be a long shot down Whitehall with Big Ben rising between buildings as a backdrop or a group of tourist in traditional dress.  (I've got several shots of a group of Japanese in trad dress)  Could be some detail on a building...it's whatever takes my eye.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Sep 19, 2011)

tecmic said:


> I hear what you say penfolderoldo (what?)  A golf 'tourney' is not quite the same as a London, full of tourists or a coastal port in high season.  I've got a monopod but I'd think twice about having it slung over my shoulder in those circumstances, with my 5D so exposed.  Also, my photography won't be anywhere near as demanding as yours, covering a pro event.  I can sit somewhere and relax, any time I want!  Re the 'vest', can they really accomodate other lenses, hoods, kitchen sink etc?  I recently bought a Lowepro backpack that will! and a tripod.
> 
> Mike.



Yeah, I understand where you're coming from Mike. With bigger lenses there's always a trade off between focal length and weight. I've also done various news jobs in big crowded cities, tho have to say i've never needed to carry a big tele just on 'walkaround' - biggest i'd use on that kind of street stuff would be my 70-200. As regards vests, my domke holds 2 additional lenses, 2 strobes, a ton of other stuff, and could certainly hold more.

As for the username, its a long story mate...

Dave


----------



## tecmic (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm guessing that your shoots have objectives?  eg, you know what you'll be shooting and you're after specific shots and you know the circumstances in which they'll take place, so you know what lens(s) you'll be using.
Whether I'm conforming to standard photographers practice or not, I don't know and don't really mind.  I like the telephoto's ability to get up real close from a distance or pull back to 200 and capture a reasonable wide image.  The 400 does this beautifully, for me anyway.  I can take a portrait from twenty metres or a landscape, back at 200.  I'm also interested in aviation and the 400 is excellent for that.  I've also got a 24-105 and at the moment, the only other lens I'd like is probably a wide angle.

Mike.

PS  I know it's another thread but had to mention it.  Just read the Light Field Camera thread (Lytro) http://www.lytro.com  Anyone wanna buy my Canon now? (kidding)


----------



## penfolderoldo (Sep 19, 2011)

tecmic said:


> I'm guessing that your shoots have objectives?  eg, you know what you'll be shooting and you're after specific shots and you know the circumstances in which they'll take place, so you know what lens(s) you'll be using.
> Whether I'm conforming to standard photographers practice or not, I don't know and don't really mind.  I like the telephoto's ability to get up real close from a distance or pull back to 200 and capture a reasonable wide image.  The 400 does this beautifully, for me anyway.  I can take a portrait from twenty metres or a landscape, back at 200.  I'm also interested in aviation and the 400 is excellent for that.  I've also got a 24-105 and at the moment, the only other lens I'd like is probably a wide angle.
> 
> Mike.
> ...



Wasn't criticising Mike - what works best for you as a photographer is what works for you - photographic 'conventions/practices' are often best avoided in my opinion!


----------



## tecmic (Sep 19, 2011)

I wasn't inferring any criticism, pen.......just telling it like it is.  I've learnt that two things matter above all else in photography...a good lens and a good eye!  Cameras now do most of it on their own, least I don't often have the 5D off 'auto'.  Maybe use AP with f11 on the 400, supposedly to improve the DOF?  I also use a Polarising Filter to enhance skys in landscape images?  

See my link to Lytro on the previous post?  Maybe you have already seen this development?  Going to ruffle a few photographic feathers when they iron out it's shortfalls!

Mike.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

What I do, is to use a long strap and then tuck the tripod mount (on the lens collar) into my hip pocket.  It takes just enough of the weight off of the camera/strap.

I use a couple OP/Tech-Pro straps.  They have clips on either side of the padded part of the strap.  So what I usually do, is to unclip the padded part and clip the ends together, making a wrist strap on the camera.  When I need to carry a second body (or on a hike with one body) with my 70-200mm, I add the extra padded strap to the strap on the other camera, making it long enough to be worn across my chest (not just over one shoulder or around my neck).  This way, it's nice and secure, but comfortable, and as mentioned, I tuck the mount into a side/hip pocket to take the weight of the lens.

*edit*
I just browsed OP/Tech's web site and saw this.  Looks silly to me.  http://optechusa.com/lens-support-adaptor.html


----------



## Infinite_Day (Sep 19, 2011)

Not to thread-jack but since you brought up the Lytro thing - I'm not a fan of that at all. To each his own, of course, but technology doesn't necessarily make everything better. In fact, it often tends to make people lazier. I know this is probably a much over used comparison, but Ansel Adams took some of the most beautiful photos ever recorded and the only computer he used was the analog one inside his noggin. I'm not saying I don't shoot digital or use the camera's built-in light meter but I don't have the financial freedom to develop the film I would shoot if I used film cameras. At any rate, if that's your cup of tea then I hope it's a good camera if you get one. 

As far as lens support goes - my biggest lens is a 300mm f/4 with a 1.4 TC on it so I'm not lugging around quite what you do but I, like others have already said, tend to just leave it on my monopod. I'm also typically not in a crowded area as you said you would be so I think the strap was the way to go. Good luck with it!


----------



## tecmic (Sep 19, 2011)

My mention of the Light Field technology wasn't predicated by my like of the system, it's very early days yet to come to any conclusion.  What I was trying to highlight is that this has all the promise of turning the photographic industry on it's head!  If developed, and it already has big money behind it, it will re-invent photography, enabling anybody to produce top quality images, with just the press of a button.  What it won't and cannot do is replace the 'photographers eye', that human ingredient that differentiates the brilliant from the average captured image.  The amazing ability of the Light Field sensor may well overwhelm our existing preoccupation with image construction in 2D and move us on as photography evolves.

Mike.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 19, 2011)

Never underestimate the forward march of technology...  We went from hot air balloons to having a man on the moon in 66 years...

Every once in a while, big changes happen very fast...  This 'Light Field' stuff is very interesting, and there's no telling what it may bring about...


----------



## tecmic (Sep 20, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> What I do, is to use a long strap and then tuck the tripod mount (on the lens collar) into my hip pocket.  It takes just enough of the weight off of the camera/strap.
> 
> I use a couple OP/Tech-Pro straps.  They have clips on either side of the padded part of the strap.  So what I usually do, is to unclip the padded part and clip the ends together, making a wrist strap on the camera.  When I need to carry a second body (or on a hike with one body) with my 70-200mm, I add the extra padded strap to the strap on the other camera, making it long enough to be worn across my chest (not just over one shoulder or around my neck).  This way, it's nice and secure, but comfortable, and as mentioned, I tuck the mount into a side/hip pocket to take the weight of the lens.
> 
> ...



Re lens strap...I agree.  In any case, I've dropped that additional lens strap idea.

Mike.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Sep 20, 2011)

tecmic said:


> I wasn't inferring any criticism, pen.......just telling it like it is.  I've learnt that two things matter above all else in photography...a good lens and a good eye!  Cameras now do most of it on their own, least I don't often have the 5D off 'auto'.  Maybe use AP with f11 on the 400, supposedly to improve the DOF?  I also use a Polarising Filter to enhance skys in landscape images?
> 
> See my link to Lytro on the previous post?  Maybe you have already seen this development?  Going to ruffle a few photographic feathers when they iron out it's shortfalls!
> 
> Mike.



Mike, you asked the guys on here for suggestions in how to carry a large tele lens - that's what we've done, what you do with that info is of course, as always, up to the OP. No-one's told you what you should do, merely what we do and works for us. You may well be 'telling it like it is' - for YOU, for ME it's different, for the others it's different again, that's what makes photography so interesting...

Regarding the lytro thing - 'next generation' possibly, and it's appeared on here more than once before. Personally, it's not going to change the way I do things, or make me ditch my current gear. The way it captures the 'lightfield' might produce 'revolutionary' images, but the human eye won't be able to see them! It's like IR photography - what we see in the image isn't IR, as that's invisible to us, it's an interpretation of IR put down in such a way as we can see it (tho I do love it, it produces some truly stunning images).


----------



## tecmic (Sep 20, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> tecmic said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't inferring any criticism, pen.......just telling it like it is.  I've learnt that two things matter above all else in photography...a good lens and a good eye!  Cameras now do most of it on their own, least I don't often have the 5D off 'auto'.  Maybe use AP with f11 on the 400, supposedly to improve the DOF?  I also use a Polarising Filter to enhance skys in landscape images?
> ...



Ok pen.... let you know how I get on with the Black Rapid strap.  

Re Lytro... absolutely!  It's far too early to make any decisions about existing versus new technology, but it's going to be an interesting time though!

Mike.


----------



## tecmic (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok...the Black rapid strap has just arrived and I already like it a lot.  The 5D/400 hangs at about waist high and inverted, with the lens facing to the rear and resting on my right hip.  This is an orientation that allows me to easily grab the camera with the right hands for a quick shot.  It's also convenient for steadying the lens with my right hand during vigorous body movements...climbing steps, stepping over streams/rocks etc. boarding a bus and so on.

I'll put a couple of pics up...IF I can get them off my iPhone!!!!!

Ok, here we are...http://www.calnemac.com/IMG_0251.JPG  and  http://www.calnemac.com/IMG_0252.JPG 


Mike.


----------



## ndwgolf (Sep 20, 2011)

I also use the Blackrapid RS-7 strap and its great on my D3s w/70-200mm f2.8


----------



## ndwgolf (Sep 20, 2011)

tecmic said:


> Hi, I was looking for advice on how best to carry a large lens about on a long shoot. My search brought me here but the posts I got were dated 2008! I suspect things might have changed since! Guys were mostly saying they used shoulder straps and let the lens hang off the camera body. I'm not a great fan of that idea as, with a big telephoto...say a 100 - 400 zoom, it puts a big strain on the camera mount over time, especially in the lighter camera bodies and can even damage them.
> 
> I've found a strap system which looks like it deals with that problem. Take a look...Just Ltd - DeluxGear&#8482; Lens Cradle
> 
> ...


Kind of looks like something you would put on a Canon camera, or a chic in high heels


----------



## tecmic (Sep 20, 2011)

It would look better on a Nikon..............LOL


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2011)

I usually carry a big lens on my monopod, slung over my shoulder...it works pretty well for me. There is another option though for "walkabout" type use, which is the manufacturer's ballistic nylon case with the ultra-wide, padded shoulder strap. The Nikon kind I have for my 200/2 and 300/2.8 are roomy enough to store the lens WITH a smaller, half-height Nikon body mounted to the lens, and the top of the case buckled closed. This makes it pretty easy to open the lid, and lift out the lens with a camera already attached. This is the way I will go if I know I am NOT going to be using the 300/2.8 very often, and will be relying on a 70-200 most of the time, yet still will need the 300 for a portion of the day.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Sep 20, 2011)

tecmic said:


> Ok...the Black rapid strap has just arrived and I already like it a lot.  The 5D/400 hangs at about waist high and inverted, with the lens facing to the rear and resting on my right hip.  This is an orientation that allows me to easily grab the camera with the right hands for a quick shot.  It's also convenient for steadying the lens with my right hand during vigorous body movements...climbing steps, stepping over streams/rocks etc. boarding a bus and so on.
> 
> I'll put a couple of pics up...IF I can get them off my iPhone!!!!!
> 
> ...



Well certainly looks more comfy than hanging round your neck that's for sure! I also sometimes use a spider holster which took a fair bit of getting used to, but now I hardly notice it.


----------



## tecmic (Sep 22, 2011)

Just took the BR7/camera out for a field test.  Went to Lacock, a National Trust Elizabethan working village.  (It's where Fox Talbot took the first photographic image...the Lacock Abbey window.)  See pics:-

http://www.calnemac.com/ftwindow.jpg 

http://www.calnemac.com/Lacock122Aug11.jpg 

Strap worked fine...I'll keep it.  As it was a BR7/camera test I didn't take another lens!  It reminded me of the need for a short lens and maybe even a wide angle!  Better still...a short lens on a second camera but that's wishful thinking.


----------

